# هل ممكن الحلم ده يبقى حقيقة ( مشروع محطة سكة حديد دولية )



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشاءالله تبارك الله مشروووع جميييييييييييل .. 
بالتوفيق


----------



## alaa_1986 (13 أغسطس 2007)

the station could be a rail way station in any place 
the design is very nice .
i don't know if we can have an international rail way but if we can this will be good design 4 the idea


----------



## alaa_1986 (13 أغسطس 2007)

thank u 4 ur efforst and :34:


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (22 أغسطس 2007)

coooooooooooooool


----------



## rafter (22 أغسطس 2007)

باذن الله يبقى حقيقه


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (22 أغسطس 2007)

صراااااحة انت مبدددددددددددددددددددددع


----------



## المعماري اللطيف (23 أغسطس 2007)

بجنننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## zoromba (24 أغسطس 2007)

coooooooooooooool


----------



## زينة عبد الله (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع رااااااااااااااائع شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركه المتميزه zoromba


----------



## houache aissa (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع ممتاز و رائع يتميز بجراة عالية و خيالفياض نشكرك عليه


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## نور الدين القاضى (26 أغسطس 2007)

_*مشروع جاااااااااااااامد بجد يا باشمهندس محمد

تسلم ايدك و كادك و ماكسك بجد

مهندس مبدع بجد*_:14:


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (28 أغسطس 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

dيا رب يا رب يا رب


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحه انا اتمني ان الحلم ده مايطلعش حقيقه ابدا


الاشراف :
مثل هذا التعليق من الزميل لوكوربوزييه لا يفيد على الاطلاق، صحيح أنه حر في أمانيه، لكننا هنا نريدها مسببه حتى يستفيد منها صاحب الموضوع ونستفيد منها جميعا ،، أما الاماني العمومية التي قد لا توافق الحقيقة فإنه يمكن لنا أن نحتفظ بها لأنفسنا ، ولا نضعها هنا لأن فيها تحبيط ، بالاضافة الى ظهورها في شكل النقد الشخصي البعيد عن نقد الاعمال بما يقومها او يساعد في تطويرها. نأمل من الزميل لوكوربوزييه مراعاة ذلك. مع تقديرنا لأعمال ومشاركات جميع الزملاء.


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

يا ريت لوكوربوزية يورينا شغلوا بلاش يبقى بتاع كلام وبس


----------



## محمد على حريكة (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الســـــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم الفكرة رائعة جدا فقط تنزيلها لارض الواقع يكمل اللوحة


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على تعليقاتكم مع عدا واحد


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## همسات الليل (5 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع جدا يا بشمهندس:75:


----------



## کریکار المعمار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

What a wonderful project.... 
so nice ... 
I'm glad to be here ...


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جرئ جدا اظهار قوي جدا
مشروع بمنتى القوة والجمال 
مزيج من الحديد والزجاج
تعانق للمواد ببساطة
سلمت يداك باشمهندس


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## zoromba (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## midraw (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله
بارك الله
بارك الله


----------



## احب العمارة (9 سبتمبر 2007)

:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: 
هايل برافوووو
اعجبني الكتل والتشكيل الغني والتوازن


----------



## zoromba (12 سبتمبر 2007)

.الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## maya_arch (13 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع جميل مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## vrayman (14 سبتمبر 2007)

عمل رائع ،، قشطه عليك يا برنس


----------



## zoromba (20 سبتمبر 2007)

رربنا يباركلك والف شكر على مشارك


----------



## RBF (20 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع حلو، بس خط التصميم تقليدي، كان نفسي نشوف حاجه أحلى، أكثر ثوريه
الألوان رائعه، و الإظهار تمام، لكن....
الطامة الكبرى، اللي بتضرب عينك في مقتل و انت بتتفرج هي نوع الخط و حجمه!!!
بجد، الخط سيء جداً، و دي مفاجأه، لأن باقي العناصر ممتازه؟؟!!

الخط من أهم عناصر الإظهار، و يجيء ثان من حيث الأهميه بعد حسن تنظيم اللوحه، حاول تهتم بيه بعد كده، لأنك معماري كويس جداً، كملها بقه


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
المشروع ممتاز ماشاءالله لا قوة الا بالله وان كنت اوافق على ان اختيار فونت الخط لم يكن موفق الا ان هذا لايقلل من روعه العمل واتقانه وفقك الله يااخي لي فقط تعليق انت دائما ترد بالحمد لله على كل حال وهي تقال عند سماع مايسوء الانسان او يغضبه اما والجميع معجب بعملك ويثني عليه فالرد يكون الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات والله اعلم :77:


----------



## النجر83 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mustafa756i (21 سبتمبر 2007)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## معمارية من البصرة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل جداجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa756i (21 سبتمبر 2007)

انا لا اعتقد ان تعامل الاخ مع الاشكال موفق لان هذا التعامل في الوقت الحاضر اصبح نوعا ما قديم وكما نعرف ان العمارة شئنها شئن باقي العلوم قابلة للتطور لا اعتقد ان هذا المشروع يحوي على اي شئ يدعوا الى الابهار اتمنى من المصمم ان ياخذ ردي بروح رياضية وينتبه الى خطاه واتمنى له التوفيق في حياته العملية


----------



## حماده حمدي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

معتقدش انه ممكن ينفع يتنفذ من الناحيه الانشائيه:69:


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله
ان شاء الله يتنفذ !!


----------



## omezon (22 سبتمبر 2007)

mosh 3aref bas dah mogard tsmim kedaa ....we ma3mltesh 7esab 
lel ensha2e 2abdan .... sa3b gedan tanfezoh ensha2e 
ana mohandes ensha2e kan nefsee ab2a me3mare 3al 3omoom


----------



## zoromba (26 سبتمبر 2007)

انا على العوموم عامل النظام الانشائى وراجعتوا مع مهندس مدنى و ة خبرة


----------



## zoromba (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات


----------



## zoromba (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ججزاك الله كل خير ( مهندس مروة )


----------



## zoromba (5 أكتوبر 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشروع رائع فعلن وغايه فى الجمال وان شاء الله هيكون حقيقه وانت اللى هتنفذه


----------



## zoromba (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على هالكرم


----------



## مهندس ياسوو (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت لو سمحت تشرحلنا طريقتك في لفت الانتبتاه بالمشروع وتدينا خبراتك بمجال التصميم وشكرا


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اول يا اخ ( مهندجس ياسوو )
انا عمتا مازلت طلاب فى رابعة عمارة جامعة قناة السويس 
بس الحمد لله اعمل من سنة اولى عمارة فى مكاتب عمارة وديكور
وده اول حاجة ممكن تاخد منها خبرة انا عندى شوية قواعد كدا ماشى عليها

اولا ( مينفعش الواحد يعتمد على الكلية فقط )
ثانيا ( انا بحاول اوصل لحاجة اسمها complx engineering 
يعنى مهندس مجمع فيه عدة مهندسين
تكون بتفهم فى التصميم والتفيذ الوشغل مدنى مواقع وكدا وتفهم فى الديكور ونفيذ الديكور 
مع كل ده هتلاقى مستوى التصمصم عندك فيه تفكير فى كذا اتجاة
انا وانا بصمم بعمل اول لاى اوت للمشروع وبحدد عليه الزوونج وبعدها على طول ارفع منظور 
وابدا اتخيل الاستركشر والواجهة والكتل والبلان فى نفس الوقت لان التصميم لازم يكون وحدة واحدة مش بعد اما اخلص البلانات زى اما بنعمل فى الكلية نبدا فى الوجات وبعد كدا المنظور وده طبعا كلام مش صحيح


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

فكل اللى انا نفسى المهندسين كلهم يوصلوا للمهندس المجمع ويفكروا فى كثير من الاتجهات عند التصميم من مسقط وواجة ومنظور وخلاص وكل اما الوحد بيفكر ثرى دى هتلاقى مستواه فى الاظهار بيرتفع اوتوماتيك


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

فكر حلو من مهندس فنان بس التصميم مش كدة بس ومش دايما تلاقى لنفسك الحر فى دة ومش دايما كل اللى هيتعرض تصميم حر
انا بصراحة عن نفسى بعتبر التخطيط (رعم سخافة طريقة تدريسة عندنا )الا انة ادق فى توصيل معنى التصميم
مش انك تبدا من الصفر لا دة كمان تقدر تعدل على حاجات غيرك بدون طمس للمساته هوة 
بتفكر بطريقة حلوة اوى انت بس دة بالنسب لمشاريع الكلية


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

لا طبعا التخطيط ده عنصر همهم جددا فى التصميم وانا نسيتوا فى كلامى
ولكن التفكير فى كل الحاجات ديه مع بعض هيرح اوىىىى
( انا المشروع ده شغالوا وركنج فى الكلية كل الناس فى الدفعة تعبانين اوى فى الاستركشر بتاع المبنى ومش عارفين ازاى الكتل بتتشال الحمد لله انا كنت مفكر فى الكلام ده من وانا بصمم فمستريح جداااااااااا حاليا فى الوركنج وفيه فارق كبير بينى وبينهم فى التفكير عشان التفكير المجمع اللى بحاول اوصلوا

ويارب يكون الكلام وصل بمفهوموا


----------



## zoromba (19 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (21 أكتوبر 2007)

وضع الخطط المستقبلة لكيفية مد هذة السكك هوة دة اصعب من التصميم


----------



## sasy0o0o (23 أكتوبر 2007)

ماهو الراجل بيقول وبيسال واكيد بتنهيدة قوية كمان هلى يمكن ان يصبح الحلم حقيقة
وبقولة ليك تتنهد لانه لو حتى اصبح حقيقة مش على ايامنا دى خالص


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (30 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

00000000000


----------



## alaanabil (3 يناير 2008)

المشروع حقيقي جميل جدا
بس فكرة انه يكون دولي صعب
خاصة ان في دول لا تربطها غير مياه المحيطات
ولك ان تتخيل لو عطل في نصف المسافة 
يا اما هنحتاج وحدات صيانه على كل مسافة 
كفكرة جميله ولكن كتنفيذ صعب فعلا
بس ومين عارف.....جايز تحصل
شكرا على المشروع والفكرة القيمه


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

هو اولا ده مشروع مقترح بجد مد خط سكة حيد دولى سحلى على شاطىء البحر المتوسط يبدا من بورسعي د ويبنتهى عندالمغرب وكانت مسابقى ةاحنا اخدنا الفكرة وعملناها مشروع فى الكلية


----------



## ممدوح انور (4 يناير 2008)

ممكن لو سمحت مساقط 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zoromba (4 يناير 2008)

لأا صعب اوى الكلام ده على المنتدى المساقط وكدا لان فيه ناس بتسرق المشايع ممكن الكلام ده يبقى كلام خاص بينا وبين بعض فقط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sasy0o0o (4 يناير 2008)

:78: معاك حق يازورو والله ناس كتير دلوقت مش بتراعى مجهود غيرها


----------



## alaanabil (4 يناير 2008)

انا كنت فاكرة انه خط يجمع دول العالم 
ولكن لو كان زي ما اوضحت خط سيره
يبقى ممكن جدا اكيد التكاليف عاليه
بس يمكن تحقيقه 
شكرا للايضاح وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## المهندسة رهام (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

المشروع اكثر من رائع 

ولكن يتحقق ............ حلم


----------



## zoromba (9 يناير 2008)

thanx very much


----------



## م حسناء (10 يناير 2008)

فعلا الحلم على ايدك حقيقه


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## experience_home (11 يناير 2008)

ان شاء الله يبقى حقيقه ...بازن الله


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (11 يناير 2008)

مشروع ممتاز الكتل متناسبة وقابل التنفيذ واللة يجعل حلمك حقيقة


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالردود الجملية


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (28 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (4 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يزن العرابي (12 فبراير 2008)

ليش مش ممكن ان يصبح حقيقه كل شي جائز لان المشروع ما شاء الله ما عليه حكي


----------



## يزن العرابي (12 فبراير 2008)

ليش مش ممكن ان يصبح حقيقه كل شي جائز لان المشروع ما شاء الله ما عليه حكي


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 فبراير 2008)

مشاءالله تبارك الله مشروووع جميييييييييييل ..


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

*بإذن الله*

بإذن الله يتحقق:79:


----------



## zoromba (13 فبراير 2008)

loloh22 قال:


> احلام وردية لات يمكن تحصل بس انت عجبلتني فكرتك جميلة
> م / محمدعلي من مصر


قول يارب وان شاء الله ممكن كل الاحلام تتحقق


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zoromba (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ميدو وليد (24 مارس 2008)

gamdeeeeeeeeeen gedannnnnnnnnnnnnn
shokrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (25 مارس 2008)

*مجرد حلم*

نظرنا عرضك ونراه طيبا لاسيما اذا عرضت علينا التفاصيل التى تبرز الفكرة والاسلوب التصميمى المتبع فيها وخاصة فيما يتصل بالوظيفة الاساسية وما يتفرع عنها بالاضافة الى دراسات الحركة التى تتناسب مع الهدف الوظيفى للتصميم
وعموما نحن مازلنا عند راينا الذى ذكرناه فى ردود سابقة بان جعبة الذهن الابداعى العربى ملاى ولكن ينقصها الدافع والحافز نحو التفعيل ونامل كما ذكرنا بعنوان ردنا هذا ان يكون مشرعك هذا اللبنة الاولى لجمع شمل الشتات العربى ويتم انشاء تلك المحطة الدولية لتربط فيما بين اجزاء هذا الشتات لننعم بما حبانا الله تعالى من ابداع فطرى دفناه اسفل مقابر التقليد الاعمى000 خالص امنياتى بمزيد من التقدم باذن الله تعالى0


----------



## zoromba (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (31 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (8 مايو 2008)

واااااااااااااااااو
ايه الجنان ده 
مشروع فضيع والاخراج يبهر


----------



## first-arch (9 مايو 2008)

coooooooooooooool


----------



## المعماري اسامه (12 مايو 2008)

جيد والي الامام


----------



## ايمى فنون جميلة (14 مايو 2008)

well done maasha2 allah
good work just keep it up


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

انا الحمد لله بقيت مهندس رسمى
واتخرجت الحمد لله


----------



## المصمم الراقي (31 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا مشكور


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (31 يوليو 2008)

المشروع بيعقد


----------



## zoromba (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## zoromba (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
ما شاء الله


----------



## المصمم الراقي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool thenx


----------



## amany hassan (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشروع رائع اوووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

Thank You The Projest Is Very Nice


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (5 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة
في وقتنا الحالي لم يعد شيء مستحيل ،مشروعك جميل وفقك الله


----------



## zoromba (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------

